# Best Loaf Mold Out there



## Chris Opdyke (Apr 6, 2018)

Like the title says, I made my first batch two days ago and while taking it out of the silicone (goes inside wood box) my loaf was not square...looking for a good loaf mold that makes a 5oz and 7oz bar...any help would be great!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 6, 2018)

I use the silicone lined loaf molds from Nurture Soap Supplies.  I have 6 of them and plan on ordering 3 more.  I purchased the 7 lb basic molds.   The weight of your bar depends on how you cut them.  Mine are 5-5.5 oz.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 6, 2018)

What is your issue with your current molds? You said "not square" do you mean you want a square bar vs a rectangle? Essential Depot has a silicone mold that can make a square: http://www.essentialdepot.com/product/SS-MOLD-NATURAL-PLUS-BASKET.html

If you mean the sides are bowed, then maybe the wooden box isn't tight enough? Or perhaps you warped the soap getting it out of the mold?


----------



## DianaMoon (Apr 6, 2018)

I make my own out of salvaged cardboard. That way I can make them exactly the size I want them, and throw them out. I just cut them open & throw 'em out.


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 6, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> I use the silicone lined loaf molds from Nurture Soap Supplies.  I have 6 of them and plan on ordering 3 more.  I purchased the 7 lb basic molds.   The weight of your bar depends on how you cut them.  Mine are 5-5.5 oz.


Do you have to use mineral oil on your silicone for release or is SL enough?


----------



## earlene (Apr 6, 2018)

Perhaps if you post a picture of your mold and your soap and indicate the actual size and shape of the soap you prefer that would help.

Some people like soap that is a square block such as this: 






While others prefer rectangular shaped soap that looks like this:






Then of course there are variations to desired sizes and shapes, which can be based on how one cuts the soap, as well as the actual molds used.

With the ED mold that *dixiedragon* posted a link to, I can get a variety of soap sizes and shapes, depending on how I cut the loaf.   But if I choose to fill the loaf completely, then cut the bars straight down, it makes for a very large bar of soap, too big for my hand.  Here are some soaps I cut from a loaf from that mold just to show how a different cut can provide different sized soaps from that particular mold (but it's true of most molds):






I prefer big chunky soap, like the one on the left in the above photo.  But that's not what's normal in the US, so to get a big chunky soap, I have to cut it that way myself.  If you want a 5 to 7 ounce bar of a particular shape, you can plan that around whatever mold you use and cut accordingly.  But if you use a standard 1-inch cut that so many multiple cutters are set to in the US, you may not get quite that much weight per bar unless you use a taller mold like the ED mold mentioned above.  But I find that often thinner soaps warp, which I find unsightly. Or you can make your own molds out of corrugated plastic and try out different sizes before investing in another silicone mold.  There is one video in my Media Album, DIY Soap Mold related Tutorials on how to make one, and more on YouTube and various sites on the internet.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 6, 2018)

soapmaker said:


> Do you have to use mineral oil on your silicone for release or is SL enough?



I have nurture molds and I made my own timber boxes for them with lids. I don’t use mineral oil or SL. They demold  perfectly every time and the edges of the soap are perfect - no bowing. The molds are still super shiny.


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks penelopejane!


----------

